# Skype - Namen im Profil



## Dok (5. Januar 2005)

Nachdem sich Skype immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreut, kann der Skypename ab sofort auch im Profil angegeben werden.


----------



## fjordbutt (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich Skype immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreut, kann der Skypename ab sofort auch im Profil angegeben werden.




sorry dok, ich komm vom mond...was ist ein skype??  |kopfkrat


----------



## Lachsy (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

skype ist internettelefonie via Headset. 
schau hier http://web.skype.com/home.de.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

hallo fjordbutt #h

kostenlose internettelefonie  ist ne tolle sache #6 guggst du hier und ziehst dir das prog auf deine pladde... nun ist nur noch nen mikro oder headset notwendig und du kannst online telefonieren... kostenfrei! #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Ich weiß nicht, wo ich das ändern kann. Da steht nichts mit Skype.......


----------



## fjordbutt (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@ lachsy & jirko

 #6 vielen dank


----------



## Jirko (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

hallo sylverpasi #h

im profilmenü unter der option profil ändern findest du ganz am ende die möglichkeit, deinen skype-namen einzutragen... mit diesen bist du via skype auffindbar und du bietest anderen die möglichkeit, mit dir zu fonieren #h


----------



## ralle (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Prima Dok !!

Alle Daumen hoch !!


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Dickes Danke!!!!! Jetzt hab ich´s gefunden!!!! Klasse Dok!!!!


----------



## Truttafriend (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Goil Martin #6


----------



## Adrian* (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

icq oder sowas wär auch nicht schlecht, wenn man das mal rein machen würde...


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> icq oder sowas wär auch nicht schlecht, wenn man das mal rein machen würde...



Jo ist es doch schon lieber Adrian..... Schau mal unter meinem Foto...... Kannst Du auch in Profile eingeben..... #h


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Sehr schön #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fjordbutt #h
> 
> kostenlose internettelefonie  ist ne tolle sache #6 guggst du hier und ziehst dir das prog auf deine pladde... nun ist nur noch nen mikro oder headset notwendig und du kannst online telefonieren... kostenfrei! #h




Na klasse  #6  - das es heute noch was um sonst gibt |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Nette Geschichte, bloß funktioniert das soweit ich das gelesen habe ja bloß unter Skype-Nutzern. Und auch dann bloß wenn die auch Online sind. Von Kostenlos in dem Sinne kann also keine Rede sein, da ja Onlinekosten entstehen. Und einen "normalen" Telefonanschluß kann ich damit ja nicht umsonnst anrufen. Also der Geburtstagsgruß an die Oma im Altersheim für lau geht nicht. 
Es sei denn die Oma hat einen Rechner, mit installierter Skype-Software, und ist gerade Online. Bloß welcher 80 jährige Rentner hat das. |kopfkrat


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Das ist richtig Stuffel, aber Du hast die Gelegenheit mit Freunden weltweit zu kommunizieren. Man meldet sich kostenlos an und verabredet sich zu einer bestimmten Zeit z.B. via Mail. Und wenn man dann DSL hat, so ist das auch kostenlos, für dijenigen die kein DSL haben wird es aber auch billiger, weil die nur den Ortstarif zahlen.
Aber wems nicht gefällt, der muß es ja nicht nutzen!
Ich finde es genial, habe schon mit Freunden in den Staaten geskypet. Sogar die Kollegen in Bayern sind erreichbar, gelle Franz!


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Tut mir leid Stuffel, dass du nur mit deiner Oma telefonierst  :q    :m 

Aber im ernst.
Skypeout geht auch. Für kleines Geld rund um den Globus. Norwegen z.B. für 0,02€

weitere Preise hier klick mich 

Online bin ich immer (flat) deswegen ist das für mich und meine Boardfreunde ne super Sache.


----------



## Adrian* (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

ICQ????  |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

So weit so gut Sailfisch, aber DSL ist zumindest bei mir nicht kostenlos. Denn selbst wenn ich eine Flatrate habe kostet diese Geld. 
Und um mit jemandem zu betimmten Zeiten wärend meiner Onlinezeit zu komunizieren brauch ICH das nicht. |uhoh:  Denn da gibt es auch diese Messenger von den verschiedenen Anbietern. Die kosten auch nichts extra. Gut man muss halt schreiben. Aber das muss ich hier im Board auch und stören tut mich das nicht das Geringste wie ihr alle seht. #h 

Aber wem es gefällt und wer denkt es zu brauchen, viel Spass damit. :m  #h


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Adrian guck doch mal unter _Profil_

ICQ konntest du dort schon immer als Kontakt einpflegen #6


----------



## Sailfisch (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@Stuffel,
hast völlig recht, muß jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich habe aber viele Studienkollegen die es in alle Welt verschlagen hat, da ist das System eine tolle Möglichkeit Kontakt zu halten. Überdies kann man auch Konferenzen abhalten, sprich mit mehreren Leuten zusammen diskutieren. Ein DSL flatrate habe ich so oder so, also habe ich auch keine zusätzlichen Kosten.


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Ob DSL-Kosten hin oder her.... Skype ist kostenlos und alles andere ist egal! Eines der besten Programme, die ich bisher hatte. Der Spaß, jetzt endlich mit vielen Boardi´s live reden zu können, ist die ganze Sache schon wert. Ich glaube, dass man so auch vieles besser erklären kann, als wenn man es schreibt......


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*



> Ich glaube, dass man so auch vieles besser erklären kann, als wenn man es schreibt......


 So easy und einfach kann man die Sache auf den Punkt bringen. Ein gesprochenes Wort bringt manchmal mehr als 1000 geschriebene Worte.


----------



## bine (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Freu mich schon es testen zu können!!!  |supergri


----------



## Killerwels (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Wiviel MB´s verbraucht man eigentlich wenn man Telefoniert?

Habe nur 5000 MB im Monat zur Verfügung  |supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@ Killerwels,
wenn ich den ganzen Entusiasten von Skype hier glauben schenken darf ist die Geschichte ja gänzlich kostenlos.  Wenn man denn erstmal Online ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Kuxi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@ Stuffel

Natürlich hast Du grundsätzlich recht, Skype funktioklappert nur online!
Aber somit ist ja nichtmal das schreiben hier im Board kostenlos  oder was auch immer Du online machst.

Unterm Strich, kostet weder das Programm noch das online nutzen dieses Programmes zusätzliches Geld außer der eh zu entrichtenden Onlinegebühren, wie auch immer gestaffelt.

Für Typen wie mich, welche eh eine Flatrate haben und nutzen, ist Skype genial!
Ich erkenne, wenn Freunde online sind, kann mit Ihnen reden oder schreiben, kann wenn jemand offline ist Nachrichten hinterlassen und die ganze Geschichte noch bei Online-Games für meine Gruppen nutzen.

Und das alles ist nicht teurer, als meine Flatrate mich auch vor Skype gekostet hat, also ein weiterer kostenloser Zusatzbonus.

Ich mag Skype,  

Kuxi


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@ Kuxi,
ist mir doch alles klar. Für jemand mit Flatrate, ich habe auch eine, ist es ohne Folgekosten verbunden. Und auch die anderen zahlen wärend ihrer Onlinezeit nichts extra. 
Das ist aber bei jeden "normalen" Mesenger genau so. 
Aber die Frage von Killerwels war ja eine andere. Vieviel MB verbraucht dieses kleiner Wunderwerk denn nun? Denn bei Internetnutzern mit Volumenvertrag ist das nicht ganz unerheblich. Denn man will ja nicht nur Skypen sonndern auch noch Serven oder etwas Downloaden.


----------



## Mumpitz (28. April 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Vielleicht könnte man den skypenamen ja optional noch im Avatar der Benutzer anzeigen; mit ner kleinen Checkbox ja/nein.
Verabredungen, etc. würden dann noch viel leichter fallen und mancher würde eventuell auch lieber bei komplexeren Themen helfen, wenn der Schreibkram über pn nicht wäre.

@Stuffel:
Up- und Downstream der Verbindung liegen unter 6 KB/s bei Einzelverbindungen, ob sich das bei Konferenzen ändert hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Franz_16 (28. April 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

@Mumpitz 
versteh jetzt nicht so ganz was du meinst...
Unter dem Avatar und den Benutzerangaben ist doch dieses kleine Skype-Symbol... da sieht man doch ob derjenige Skype hat.... und noch eins drunter ist ein "kleiner Kreis".. wenn der grün ist, ist derjenige auch gerade im Board online...


----------



## Mumpitz (28. April 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*

Ist OK Franz, ich hab den Cursor nicht über das Symbol gehalten und fand es nur immer lästig im Profil nachzuschauen |peinlich . Ich <- dumm 
Aber nu, da ich es auch gemerkt hab, ist ja alles gut


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2005)

*AW: Skype - Namen im Profil*



			
				Stuffel schrieb:
			
		

> @ Killerwels,
> wenn ich den ganzen Entusiasten von Skype hier glauben schenken darf ist die Geschichte ja gänzlich kostenlos.  Wenn man denn erstmal Online ist. |kopfkrat



hast recht ... wenn du online bist - dann kostenlos.....
du könntest über skype aber auch *billigere* Ferngespräche führen wenn du ein
Zusatzprogramm von skype installierst ....
damit könntest du dann z.B in München einen Telekom Apparat direkt anrufen und das kostet dann nur die Gebühren für ein normales Ortsgespräch ....
lohnt sich aber wohl nur wenn öfter und regelmäßig denke ich ....  |kopfkrat
ich find das programm klasse !!! man muß darüber ja nicht nur telefonieren (nutze ich sehr selten) aber als messanger mit nebenbei hin- und hertexten oft und regelmäßig :q #6


----------

